# Adobe Encore DVD Fehlermeldungen



## farbsystem film (3. April 2004)

Hallo Leute, ich baue gerade mit Encore eine DVD und will sie jetzt brennen. Während der Zusammenstellungen, kurz vor dem eigentlichen Brennen, wirft mir das Program folgende Fehlermeldung aus:
"This Image has sector headers. Hit OK if you like to continue with the sector headers removed".
Wenn ich dann ok drücke, versucht er zu schreiben, bricht aber nach 10 Sekunde ab und wirft die CD aus, genauso als wenn ich abbrechen drücke.

Die Abschließende Fehlermeldung lautet dann:
Device Error - Sense Code (37303) - Power Calibration Area Error - Sequential Write (DVD Error 226051)

Habt ihr eine Idee, was genau das sein könnte, und wie ich das Problem beheben könnte?

Gruß
farbsystem-film


----------



## goela (3. April 2004)

Habe keine praktische Erfahrung mit  Encore. Verwende DVDLab. Mir scheint, dass Encore momentan noch gar nicht richtig ausgereift ist!

Einen Tipp habe ich aber trotzdem! Viele Empfehlen das Update auf 1.0.1 oder so! Hast Du dies schon gemacht?


----------



## farbsystem film (4. April 2004)

Danke für den Tip, ich denke nämlich gerade darüber nach zu einem anderen Authoring Tool zu wechseln.
Ich muss nur noch dieses Projekt abschließen, dann kann ich wechseln. 
Das Update habe ich, soweit ich weiß, auch schon drauf. Mal schauen.

Schönen abend noch.


----------



## webdeveloper (26. Juni 2004)

Ich habe von Encore eine Fehlermeldung erhalten:
irgendwas mit ... *abnormal* ...
Muss am Montag nochmal @work schauen, wie sie genau war...
Kennt die evtl jmd


----------

